# dye or dye not?



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

switchin blonde to brunette?
i was thinking.........
what's better?


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

show us pics of you right now... and we'll let you know...


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

go short *and brunette


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

traumatic said:


> go short *and brunette


 short


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

here...


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

you look good to me.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

blonde always beats brunettes


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

Xenon said:


> blonde always beats brunettes


 not true look at emily booth, shes perfect and blonde doesn't suit her.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Xenon is wrong....brunnette is hot! as long as it is long.


----------



## anotherreject04 (Mar 16, 2004)

WilliamBradley said:


> here...


 *WOW*


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Blonde! You can get away with so much







Plus, blondes have WAY more fun.


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Blonde! You can get away with so much
> 
> 
> 
> ...










I vote for staying blonde.


----------



## johndeere (Jul 21, 2004)

WilliamBradley said:


> switchin blonde to brunette?
> i was thinking.........
> what's better?


Either way your hot







, just go with brunette for a while, something diffrent ya know?


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Hhhmmmm, this is a tough one. I'm thinking we are going to need much more pictures of you in various outfits and poses . . . you know, so we can make objective decisions to help you in the best way.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Stay blonde, your eyebrows are too light for brunette, it wouldn't look quite right.


----------



## Pizzo (Nov 22, 2003)

damn you're hot

keep it that way


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

Olympia, I think you look good with whatever color you decide.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

SLANTED said:


> Hhhmmmm, this is a tough one. I'm thinking we are going to need much more pictures of you in various outfits and poses . . . you know, so we can make objective decisions to help you in the best way.


 Oh come on Mr. Mathematician, you cant solve that equation with the given data?! Psh! Go back to school


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> SLANTED said:
> 
> 
> > Hhhmmmm, this is a tough one. I'm thinking we are going to need much more pictures of you in various outfits and poses . . . you know, so we can make objective decisions to help you in the best way.
> ...


:laugh: I think I need MUCH more information

Just want to be exact you know


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

well
maybe I'll try one of those temporary ones to see how it looks.
thanx
and sorry for the idiotness of this sillysounding thread


----------



## jackburton (Nov 25, 2003)

more pics wills


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

> Ms_Nattereri Posted on Aug 26 2004, 10:16 AM
> Blonde! You can get away with so much smile.gif Plus, blondes have WAY more fun.


Hey Ms_Natt, what have you gotten away with?


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

14_blast said:


> > Ms_Nattereri Posted on Aug 26 2004, 10:16 AM
> > Blonde! You can get away with so much smile.gif Plus, blondes have WAY more fun.
> 
> 
> Hey Ms_Natt, what have you gotten away with?


 Hmm...well Im here aren't I







But lots of stuff...nothing too major of course.


----------



## Piranhaguy07 (Nov 30, 2003)

u would look good both ways but i like brunettes better :nod:


----------



## nemesis (May 19, 2004)

it depends.......why do you wanna change the color of your hair?


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

nemesis said:


> it depends.......why do you wanna change the color of your hair?


 well..
I dont know.. just an idea







there's not a reason


----------



## nemesis (May 19, 2004)

well the natural color of your hair is very nice.......so unless you are absolutely set on changing......dont change it......bc why mess with something that is already good


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

would you find it disturbing if i made that my avatar LOL.


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

Well, you look pretty hot as it is, but I think you would look even better if you dyed it raven black, really white women+ravenblack hair=





















.


----------



## nemesis (May 19, 2004)

just out of curiosity.....how old are you?


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

94NDTA said:


> Xenon is wrong....brunnette is hot! as long as it is long.


 i concur..

i think the realy question is to wear a top or not in your next picture


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

what color are you eyes if there dark you awt to go brunette


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

This is exactly what you'd look like with black hair. So you can make a more scientific decision now.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

WolfFish said:


> This is exactly what you'd look like with black hair. So you can make a more scientific decision now.


 she said brunette not black there is a difference, and not dreads..


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

I like both...tho I have never dated a blonde girl..(I just realized that) Most people in my family have dark hair except for my sister who is a blonde...in two ways..


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

brunette > blonde. GO BRUNETTE!


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

nemesis said:


> just out of curiosity.....how old are you?


 nineteen


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

nismo driver said:


> WolfFish said:
> 
> 
> > This is exactly what you'd look like with black hair. So you can make a more scientific decision now.
> ...


 lol


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

i think you are the hottest chick on this site... need a clearer pic tho... a full face and hair shot... to tell for sure...

i think you would look good either way... at least as a light brun...


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

Go black! BLACK I TELL YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ok.....this marks the end of my psychotic episode, but black>brunette


----------



## hakeemtito (Oct 3, 2003)

god you're hot! stay blond.


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

> This is exactly what you'd look like with black hair


It does look like dreads but you get the idea. It was just a joke anyway.

btw did you just post this thread becuase you're hot and wanted the compliments?


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

WolfFish said:


> > This is exactly what you'd look like with black hair
> 
> 
> It does look like dreads but you get the idea. It was just a joke anyway.
> ...


 I'm condamned to this.
everytime I happen to post a pic people have to complain








people post pics all the time and no one says nothin, but if I do it, I do it to show

i knew it was a joke i didnt say anything bad


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

ur hot... who cares what they say...

please post more pics!!


----------



## «PïRåñHªß¥të» (May 5, 2003)

whatever colour u choose make sure to do the same with ur pubic hair or else it will just look strange


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

«PïRåñHªß¥të» said:


> whatever colour u choose make sure to do the same with ur pubic hair or else it will just look strange


 lol.... that is true!!!


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

«PïRåñHªß¥të» said:


> whatever colour u choose make sure to do the same with ur pubic hair or else it will just look strange


 eww I dont wanna turn dark downstairs


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

well chicks shouldnt have hair down there anyways...


----------



## hakeemtito (Oct 3, 2003)

WilliamBradley said:


> «PïRåñHªß¥të» said:
> 
> 
> > whatever colour u choose make sure to do the same with ur pubic hair or else it will just look strange
> ...


 just shave it off! noone will know


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

ask your guy what he thinks were just a bunch of horn dogs and it doesnt matter to us

you look gorgious either way, i think your one of the lucky few that cant really go wrong

with either color


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

mr.freez said:


> ask your guy what he thinks were just a bunch of horn dogs and it doesnt matter to us
> 
> you look gorgious either way, i think your one of the lucky few that cant really go wrong
> 
> with either color


 I did.

me: Hey I was thinking about dying my hair dark...shouldn't i?
him: yes
me: yes to what? Should I or should I not
him: well, yes. why?
me: some changes
him: okay
me: okay to what?

MEN


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

well then its really up to you then, do it brunette with some dirt blonde streaks

get the best of both


----------



## Pizzo (Nov 22, 2003)

more pics, more pics, more pics


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

WilliamBradley said:


> «PïRåñH�ß�të» said:
> 
> 
> > whatever colour u choose make sure to do the same with ur pubic hair or else it will just look strange
> ...


 If you buy a new outfit, doesn't the collar match the cuffs?
When you decorate a room, don't the curtains match the carpet?
Same idea. Bald, however, is beautiful.


----------



## diceman69 (Apr 30, 2004)

Stay Blonde.


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

brunette is hot

Your hot now anyways, so I dunno lol


----------



## «PïRåñHªß¥të» (May 5, 2003)

honestly stay blond because with ur look and ur personality u are a hard find

if only u lived in toronto


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Blonde


----------



## slylie (Oct 21, 2003)

WilliamBradley said:


> here...


























are busy tonite?


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

so what did you end up doing???

did you shave???


----------



## oldnavycb (Aug 27, 2003)

Go drity blonde...or just stay blonde...or become a redhead there smokin hot...like lindsay lohan!


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

> here...


-







, yup.

siete a gavone... gli assomigli voi sono un puttana a me.
M'al occhio.

-you bring discrace upon yourself and your family.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

BAMBINO said:


> > here...
> 
> 
> -
> ...


 How so by posting a pic?


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

> How so by posting a pic?


you woudnt understand.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

BAMBINO said:


> > here...
> 
> 
> siete a gavone... gli assomigli voi sono un puttana a me.
> M'al occhio.


 I know "putana" means whore..









WTF ?


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

BAMBINO said:


> > here...
> 
> 
> -
> ...


 I'm very rusty with my italian but it seens you said "she resembles a whore"? are something close that.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

BAMBINO said:


> > How so by posting a pic?
> 
> 
> you woudnt understand.


 How could I not?


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

try red


----------



## johndeere (Jul 21, 2004)

User said:


> BAMBINO said:
> 
> 
> > > here...
> ...


All the web translaters gave me this: you are to locker... you resemble it you are a whore to me. M' to the eye.
Apperantly she resembles a locker???


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

nitrofish said:


> try red


 I concur.

-PK


----------



## tramca (Jul 17, 2003)

You could always dye downstairs brunette and shave your head!? Kidding....would look good either way. try on a wig and see if the colour suits.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

You are very pretty


----------



## EZ_Ian (Feb 21, 2004)

why change? looks good to me


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

johndeere said:


> User said:
> 
> 
> > BAMBINO said:
> ...


apparently he called himself a whore

Yeah he's always so nice. what he "tried to say" (cause it wasn not italian is [I think}

you are "young?" that would be "giovane" ..you look like. I'm a whore to me (yes. he said that) 
bad luck

you guy are ruining italian language, i cant let you do that.
and remember.. I have more sicilian connection than you have


----------



## cretinHOP (Jun 23, 2004)

lime green mixed with blonde


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

pink with yellow streaks and dye your eyebrows purple.
stand out from the crowd b different!!


----------



## slylie (Oct 21, 2003)

we need some more pics to make beter judgement.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

«PïRåñHªß¥të» said:


> whatever colour u choose make sure to do the same with ur pubic hair or else it will just look strange


 pubic hair? that should be shaved down there


----------



## PygoManiac (Jul 26, 2004)

brunette, you'll look way hotter


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2004)

BAMBINO said:


> siete a gavone... gli assomigli voi sono un puttana a me.
> M'al occhio.
> -you bring discrace upon yourself and your family.


Now why would you say something like that?









I used to live in an Italian neighborhood, where nobody under the age of 70 actually spoke Italian. The young people were all alot like Bambino, in that they only knew about 4 words of Italian. But that didn't stop them from speaking with an Italian accent and using those 4 words constantly.


----------



## rUBY84 (Jan 8, 2004)

Blonde looks good olympia - I wanted to go brunette but then it would look wierd b/c my eyebrows are light. I got dark brown low lights mixed in with blonde highlights instead. Maybe go a shade of darker blonde?


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

I saw dye it banana yellow.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Id say stay blonde. It looks great on you!


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> Id say stay blonde. It looks great on you!


 I would look better on her.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

BAMBINO said:


> > here...
> 
> 
> -
> ...


At least she lives there....you live in f*cking Oregon. You seem like more of a discrace. Also, don't try and pull sh*t on ME about being true to your roots and respecting your family. I, as well as most of us understand perfectly.


----------



## johndeere (Jul 21, 2004)

WilliamBradley said:


> johndeere said:
> 
> 
> > User said:
> ...


Hehehe I'm not italian pal I just used the web translators to try and figure out what he was saying :laugh: 
How can you ruin a language?








So you have conections? Cool :laugh: I have conections to I know this farmer that will give me a great deal on watermelons and chile :laugh:


----------



## «PïRåñHªß¥të» (May 5, 2003)

WilliamBradley said:


> .. I have more sicilian connection than you have


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

its hilariuos how nice people are to a member when they realise its a girl. When its a hot girl its even funnier, you can get away with anything.


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

> I have more sicilian connection than you have


:laugh: 
- wow you probly do.







since you live over there and all. congrats.











> Now why would you say something like that?
> 
> I used to live in an Italian neighborhood, where nobody under the age of 70 actually spoke Italian. The young people were all alot like Bambino, in that they only knew about 4 words of Italian. But that didn't stop them from speaking with an Italian accent and using those 4 words constantly


thanks dude.









remember, i speak my own OPINION. not for anyone but me.
stop flamming me all you other f--ks. it dont involve you.
why would i call her a locker? get f--kin real.








you fools are the reason america is so f--ked up.









yeah. Oly, -you know what i say and its prolly true.


----------



## master_of_puppets (Aug 29, 2003)

damn ur hot








and like everybody says more pics please


----------



## johndeere (Jul 21, 2004)

BAMBINO said:


> why would i call her a locker? get f--kin real.


Again, I don't know italian, so I used a web translator and that is what came up. People have said wierder things, no? Hehe,Calm down don't let everything piss ya off so easy.
So you have a locker fetish





















, thats ok it's nobodys business but yours.
hehehe, just messin pal.


----------



## Andy1234 (Apr 23, 2004)

seriously stay blonde and give us a break and put more pics up. body shots to!  :







:


----------



## Methuzela (Apr 27, 2004)

Your beautiful.


----------



## babnoy (Feb 4, 2004)

WOW!!! I didn't know williambradley is a HOT and smoking chick!


----------



## slylie (Oct 21, 2003)

WolfFish said:


> its hilariuos how nice people are to a member when they realise its a girl. When its a hot girl its even funnier, you can get away with anything.


 this works really well in real life too. I've seen girls get promotions just because they flirt with the boss.


----------



## «PïRåñHªß¥të» (May 5, 2003)

«PïRåñHªß¥të» said:


> WilliamBradley said:
> 
> 
> > .. I have more sicilian connection than you have


 the only connection u have above mine is that u can get their cheaper then me :laugh:


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

johndeere said:


> WilliamBradley said:
> 
> 
> > johndeere said:
> ...


 I was talking about HIM, not u


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

> So you have a locker fetish


yeeeeesssss a "locker fetish"!!!!!







.......

-


















> I was talking about HIM, not u


-











> the only connection u have above mine is that u can get their cheaper then me


- same sh-t here. just like i have more canadian connections than you (WB).


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

BAMBINO said:


> > So you have a locker fetish
> 
> 
> yeeeeesssss a "locker fetish"!!!!!
> ...


 lol, canadian connections, hahhaha,

dude u gotta be kidding me,


----------



## fiveo93 (Jan 19, 2004)

match it to the carpet


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

> lol, canadian connections, hahhaha,
> 
> dude u gotta be kidding me,


:rock: 
- dude, im talking in a geographical prespective...







- it was a joke.









- you are dumb.

... here is how i meant it. ;

WB lives practically right above sicily. - alot closer than me since i live in usa, a milion lilometers away. so for sure she would have more connections, living in italy, right next to it. as for ME, living in usa right beneath canada- would make me have more canadian connections that her, cuz she lives a million killometers away from canada.

which is really pointless. the fact that i posted this joke meant that i dont really give a flying f--k.









-wow.

really funny now huh. a big freakin joke. your concept of exagerated humor sucks.







i am above you. go home.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

WilliamBradley said:


> switchin blonde to brunette?
> i was thinking.........
> what's better?


 why do you have frodo as your avatar?


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

BAMBINO said:


> > lol, canadian connections, hahhaha,
> >
> > dude u gotta be kidding me,
> 
> ...


 Dood......that was deep.


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

BAMBINO said:


> > lol, canadian connections, hahhaha,
> >
> > dude u gotta be kidding me,
> 
> ...


 Is this guy for real? ITS THE GODDAMN INTERNET. If this is the only place you can get away with slamming people then that is pretty f*cking sad. Grow up.


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

> why do you have frodo as your avatar?


baaaaahahahahahahahAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!









that was funny sheeeet!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

> Is this guy for real? ITS THE GODDAMN INTERNET. If this is the only place you can get away with slamming people then that is pretty f*cking sad. Grow up.


i dont randomly slam people. its like this...

- dont do it to me i wont do it to you.

thats all, its that simple.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

BAMBINO said:


> > Is this guy for real? ITS THE GODDAMN INTERNET. If this is the only place you can get away with slamming people then that is pretty f*cking sad. Grow up.
> 
> 
> i dont randomly slam people. its like this...
> ...


When did WB slam you?


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

94NDTA said:


> BAMBINO said:
> 
> 
> > > Is this guy for real? ITS THE GODDAMN INTERNET. If this is the only place you can get away with slamming people then that is pretty f*cking sad. Grow up.
> ...


 I know i would like to get "slammed" by WB.







ahh sorry, just had to say it.


----------



## cretinHOP (Jun 23, 2004)

hey great someones hair is a big deal...lmao right.........


----------



## cretinHOP (Jun 23, 2004)

hey i have some seriously good advice for you WB...do what YOU want to do witH YOUR hair. and be happy with what YOU like and be less concerned with how people see you and be happy period. weitehr its green/brown/orange/yellow/blonde/toupe just do what you want.


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

cretinHOP said:


> hey i have some seriously good advice for you WB...do what YOU want to do witH YOUR hair. and be happy with what YOU like and be less concerned with how people see you and be happy period. weitehr its green/brown/orange/yellow/blonde/toupe just do what you want.


 lol I am really happy, that was just a stupid poll


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

hyphen said:


> WilliamBradley said:
> 
> 
> > switchin blonde to brunette?
> ...


----------



## cretinHOP (Jun 23, 2004)

yeah thats cool your happy and all. I just kinda believe in expressing yourself freely which is why i said that. no one should really live for others oppinions anyways...yeah i say lots of stupid things and make up dumb polls when im bored. I am wearing a morrisey shirt!


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

> When did WB slam you?


a long time ago a bit after i joined.







she tried to call me out. but it didnt work.







first impressions are a bitch. huh WB. as soon as she puts the white flag up, simultaineusly, mine will go up and the guns(words) will cease.









but until then...


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

BAMBINO said:


> > When did WB slam you?
> 
> 
> a long time ago a bit after i joined.
> ...


 No offense, but I think the only one out of you two who cares is you


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

> No offense, but I think the only one out of you two who cares is you


she'll say something every once in a while to piss me off.
whatever then, jewels.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

BAMBINO said:


> she'll say something every once in a while to piss me off.


 Yeah ! For example - "should I dye my hair or not?"

..


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

what ever jewels.









its my justice. not yours.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

BAMBINO said:


> what ever jewels.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


FIGHT THE POWER !!


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

HMMM should I get in the mix ?

Dare me please Bambino ....









Chill dude she is a girl , you dont have to be tuff to her


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

i think you guys dont understand.
its my mentality.









_i dont randomly slam people. its like this...

- dont do it to me i wont do it to you._

i.e. - like treat people how you want to be treated. thats why im chill with people, untill they cross me.

i would have been chill but she pushed the button. and continues.








she seems to think its funny too.and anyway it dont matter between you guys i dont want to quarrel with you but if you must...


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Let it go Bambino


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

remember how it works harley, you appologized and we were cool, it was mutual.

- same thing here.









but i think she wont. shes too proud.

like i said until then...


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

BAMBINO said:


> remember how it works harley, you appologized and we were cool, it was mutual.
> 
> - same thing here.:nod:
> 
> ...


Bino-
Stop Being childish about this Matter with Wb. Maybe you should be the bigger person and 
1. Let it go 
2. And or apologize to her ...







then she can to you








I never apoligized.... We came to a mutual aggreement remember , but it dosent matter now its cool .









But ...Wb, 
She is a girl your a guy , "Remember" your like 5 times her strenghth she is no compo , and you take pride in bullying her ?

Just an opionin


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

_I don't wanna be like this
I don't really wanna hurt no feelings
But I'm only being real when I say
Nobody wants to hear that grandfather rap (nope)
And Sicilians have heart attacks
And I don't wanna be responsible for that, so
Put the keyboard down and walk away
You can still have a little bit of dignitay

I would never claim to be no, f*cking Bambino
A nineteen year old fake ass Al Pacino
So how can he hold me over some balcony without
Blowing his lower back out as soon as he goes to lift me? (Ugh!)
Please don't you'll probably fall with me, and our asses'll both be history
But then again you'd finally get your wish
cause you'll be all over the street like 50 Cent (Hahaha)
FUCKIn punk p*ssy, f*ck YOU CHUMP
Give me a one on one; see if I don't f*ck YOU UP
Tryin to jump the Ruff Ryderz and they cut you up
And you put Jada on a track, that's how much you suck, dick
In the industry, swear that you in the streets husslin'
You sit behind a fuckin desk at The Source butt-kissin'
And beggin motherfuckers for guest appearances
And you can't even get the clearances, 'cuz real lyricists
Don't even respect you or take you serious
It's not that we don't like you we HATE YOU period
Talk about a mid-life crisis, damn
Last week you was shaking Obie Trice's hand
Now he's a buster? What the fucks with that
Get on a track dissing us and kissin 50's ass
And asking me what I know about indictments, bite me
Bitch I got two cases, and probation, FIGHT ME!
What do I know about standing in front of a judge like a man
Ready to take whatever sentence he hands?
What you know about your wife slicing her wrists
Right in front of the only thing you have in this world? A little girl
And I put that on her, when this is all o-ver
I would never try to make her a star and eat off her
I don't know sh*t about no shopping rocks
But what you know about HipHop shops rocking spots?
Where you the only white boy up in the bitch just rippin'?
Pressing up your own flyers and your stickers, stickin'
Them bitches up after spending six hours at Kinko's
Just making copies of your covers to cassette singles
To sell them out of the trunk of your Tracer
Spending your whole paychecks at Disk Makers
What you know about being bullied over half your life?
Oh that's right, you should know what that's like, you're half white
(Hahaha) Vanilla Ice, spill the beans and rice
I'm eating you alive inside, Jesus Christ!
If you're that much of a gangsta, put the mic down
You should be out killin motherfuckers right now!
Kill a m**********r dead, KILL 'EM DEAD BITCH!
Shoot 'em in the fuckin head, GO AHEAD BITCH!
Slap that girl; slap THE f*ck OUT OF HER!
She can't sue you; she wouldn't get a buck out of ya
'Cuz you're broke as f*ck, YOU SUCK, you're a FUCKIn JOKE
If you was really sellin COKE with, then WHAT THE f*ck-
You STOP for, dummy? If you slew some crack
You'd make a lot more money then you do from rap (Hahaha)
You'll never have no security, you'll never be famous
You'll never know what it's like to be rich; life's a bitch ain't it?
Raymond? Here let me break the sh*t down in Laymen's
Terms for you, just to make sure that you can understand it
Since Canibus is using too many complicated fuckin words for you
Here let me slow it down for so you could understand if I say it slower
... Let it go dogg, it's over_


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

> > > it was mutual.


-i know you appologised so did i.

anyway, no. - no pride... just the way i am (my mentality) i will never change.

and since this is the cpu physical strength dont matter. she is very cunning. quick whitted. and i didnt like her remarks to me. she spoke with out knowledge and disrespected me. it is a matter of respect, that goes back to the first conflict.
she dosent respect me so vise-versa.

so you guys take her side because you think she looks hot? - that is shallow.
but whatever do your thing guys.

harley- dont worry bout it bro. its not your quarrel


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

BAMBINO said:


> > > > it was mutual.
> 
> 
> so you guys take her side because you think she looks hot? - that is shallow.


 I don't care what she looks like; it just looked like you were something out of nothing .. let that which does not matter slide


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

BAMBINO said:


> so you guys take her side because you think she looks hot? - that is shallow.
> but whatever do your thing guys.
> 
> harley- dont worry bout it bro. its not your quarrel


 You talking to me on this one ?
I dont think she is that dope, I mean she is pretty but I know other things







that i will just keep to myself .

and Im not Quarreling with you


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

BAMBINO = way out of line in this thread. Where do you get off calling someone a *whore *out of the blue... no respect. You gotta stop picking fights on this site man. There is no need for members that bring this level of drama to the community.


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

> whore


:rock: not my words.

check jewels or ill be forced to let loose. gettin crazy fed.

let that which is being done be done.









4CM


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

BAMBINO said:


> check jewels or ill be forced to let loose. gettin crazy fed.


 i was only playing man, i don't have a problem with you, i copied and pasted some enimem's lyrics and changed some words for fun


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

thats what i though those lyrics are soo f--king weak!








and i dont like rap. so check yourself. i almost got mad.









dont ever write crap like that again*.*- period.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

BAMBINO said:


> thats what i though those lyrics are soo f--king weak!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 why does it matter if you like rap or not ? LOL








see, you take things too seriously


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

damn i always take things serious.
shoot i need to lightebn up huh.


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

why is this thread stll around?


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

christ this thread is annoying. If anyone else other than a hot girl started this thread it would have gotten 5 replies. It was mildly amusing at the start but now its just sad. Bambino wtf are you angry about? post a link to this atrosity (sp..i know) she did.


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

whatever i gotta cool em or i get ->


----------



## «PïRåñHªß¥të» (May 5, 2003)

ya dude its only the internet chilllax :laugh:

BTW WilliamBradley lets get to the beef of the thread, did u decide on ur hair colour?


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

micus said:


> BAMBINO said:
> 
> 
> > > So you have a locker fetish
> ...


 ok,

ive learned my lesson, i wont mess with u again, cause i kno u are TOUGH,

i mean i wouldnt want u to get "crossed", and i certainly wouldnt want u to feel "disrespected", i mean, a big time mafia man might have some mighty big connections in canada, ill be sure to watch out, i mean, i wouldnt want to take another verbal ass kicking like the one i just recieved,

or god forbid, u might make a ( feeble) atempt to swear at me in italian,

dude , please no more, i couldnt take it, honestly, if u take another round out of me like that again,

i might have to laugh my ass of at u for another 15 mins at how rediculous u are,

in the words of someone i forget, WHO SANDBLASTED YOUR VAGINA MAFIA MAN,


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

micus said:


> micus said:
> 
> 
> > BAMBINO said:
> ...










Take his advice. Each post you make about getting "crossed" and "disrespected" is just making that many more people laugh their ass off at you. This is the internet, and that is the reason why you should get over it, not push it. I thought this was all common sense, but i guess its not.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

This thread went from WB asking a simple opinion thread to outright disrespecting her.

Its like some of you purposely try to find any reason to pick fights. Get over yourselves.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> This thread went from WB asking a simple opinion thread to outright disrespecting her.
> 
> Its like some of you purposely try to find any reason to pick fights. Get over yourselves.


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

BAMBINO said:


> > lol, canadian connections, hahhaha,
> >
> > dude u gotta be kidding me,
> 
> ...


 i miss quoted in my reply sorry, i am in no way trying to offend william bradly, i am however "disrespecting" bambino,


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

i love you guys?


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

hyphen said:


> i love you guys?


 that is heartwarmin hyphen,


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

funny cuz im laughin too. biyatch

whatever.







i hate the internet.









SCREW YOU GUYS.- IM GOING HOME!


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

BAMBINO said:


> funny cuz im laughin too. biyatch
> 
> whatever.
> 
> ...


 I believe winkyee is teh Cartman of PFury.


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

ok I'll have a temporary diying dark shampoo to see how it looks now please close


----------

